# What are you playing now?



## thetester (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm kinda burned out on BF3 now. I started playing Borderlands 1 the other day, I've never played any of them before and now I feel bad about not playing it sooner. I've had it downloaded since PSN+ gave it out for free just before the sequel came out.


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought borderlands was terrible, never understood the appeal. I like the original multiplayer portion of COH.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Been playing gta4 getting rdy for 5


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 5, 2013)

I fired up the Vic 20 today just for the hell of it. I had to turn the volume all the way down when I played choplifter though ugh.

[video=youtube;dsiyQdtheVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsiyQdtheVE[/video]


----------



## blacksun (Sep 5, 2013)

Don't understand the appeal? It's a first person shooter with ARPG style loot and other RPG elements.



The second is a little better than the first, but it's good to play them in order.


----------



## GOD HERE (Sep 5, 2013)

blacksun said:


> Don't understand the appeal? It's a first person shooter with ARPG style loot and other RPG elements.
> 
> 
> 
> The second is a little better than the first, but it's good to play them in order.


Yeah and it's a crappy shooter to say the least.


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2013)

the witcher still like 30 hours later i dont think the game will ever end i love it


----------



## thetester (Sep 6, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I thought borderlands was terrible, never understood the appeal. I like the original multiplayer portion of COH.


Different taste in games I guess. I really like the amusing banter of the NPC's and the Diablo style loot grind. I dig the over the top shoot 'em up feel. The game is very smooth, nothing seems forced and the cell shaded graphics remind me of a mushroom trip.


----------



## Derple (Sep 6, 2013)

Borderlands makes for an epic fps, love the open world and all. I'm actually going through the Elder Scrolls again and playing from Morrowind (Classic game, I'd recommend it. The soundtrack is also amazing).


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 6, 2013)

Splashdown, spyro 2, radiant defense  Bought dynasty warriors 2 the other day as well


----------



## thetester (Sep 6, 2013)

I love the Dynasty Warrior series. I've been playing Samurai Warriors on the 3DS. It is another game in the franchise.


----------



## pghdave420 (Sep 6, 2013)

just waiting for gta 5 ,dark souls 2 and bf4


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm playing through Shining in the Darkness again, I haven't played it in forever. I'm having to draw out maps on graph paper like we used to do it back in the day lol.


----------



## see4 (Sep 9, 2013)

I need to come up with an iphone game called, With Myself. So the next time someone asks what Im playing right now, I can respond, "Im playing With Myself."


----------



## sunni (Sep 9, 2013)

i played HOME it was amazing wizard youd love it


----------



## GKID69 (Sep 10, 2013)

Uncharted ps3 muRkin ppl


----------



## Spittn4cash (Sep 10, 2013)

on ps3

Need For Speed : Most Wanted, and Injustice: Gods Among Us





and


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 10, 2013)

About 5 hours into spyro 2, with many lockups and replaying levels, damned old dusty ps2. It rocks! I just love how good (some) games were when theybhsd bugger all physics and such to integrate into the gameplay and story.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 10, 2013)

Browsing Rollitup and playing Space Channel 5 on my Dreamcast.


----------

